
When an Open Relationship Comes at a Price - doppp
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/28/style/when-freedom-comes-at-a-price.html
======
thekaleb
TL;DR people get jealous.

~~~
bobosha
ditto that in vanilla relationships as well.

